# Wow, Whitney Houston dead at 48



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Whitney Houston, superstar of records, films, dies


----------



## monocus (Sep 27, 2010)

must have o ded


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I saw her on the cover of a tabloid magazine, she looked very ill from drug or alcohol abuse. Assuming it wasn't photoshoped.


----------



## Slopster (Mar 14, 2011)

Drugs, what a Glamorious way to go......


----------



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah the first thing that came to my mind was OD - SAD !


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Very sad indeed.


----------



## JohnnyAppleSnail (May 30, 2010)

Very Sad....I feel for Her young Daughter,last thing she needs is to Move back in with Dad!


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Very sad to see someone fall so far....a lot of what she did in the 80's and 90's was ground breaking for music in general. RIP.


----------



## shelby67 (Jun 19, 2011)

She had the most amazing voice ever! 
Such a shame she fell into the drugs, booze and pills. She was never the same since.
Rip Whitney,


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I actually went to a Whitney Houston back in 1991. She had the most incredible voice. Hooking up with Bobby Brown was just such a bad move. RIP Whitney.


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

RIP to a beautiful woman with an amazing voice. Very sad as it was probably an overdose...=((


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Sad indeed


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

RIP Whitney...sad for sure


----------

